# Un iPad est-il "réparable" ?



## cordialjack (9 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour à tous !

Ma fille vient de me confier en larmes qu'elle a laissé choir notre iPad 4 familial et d'après les images qu'elle m'a envoyées, à mon boulot, avec son téléphone: l'écran est bien amoché et l'impact principal se situe au niveau du bouton Home..
Je crains qu'il n'y ait pas que la "vitre" qui soit fêlée...

Ma question: peut-on faire réparer un iPad ?
C'est sur qu'un devis s'imposera mais est-ce vraiment rentable de payer minimum le tarif d'un produit neuf j'imagine ?

En tous cas, je peux tenter de changer moi-même la vitre avec l'aide des tutos du net : je ne risque plus rien d'essayer...sauf si c'est le côté tactile ou plus profond qui est touché..

Si cela vous est arrivé, dites-moi si cela s'est bien terminé ?

Merci d'avance pour vos commentaires éventuels !

Cordiales salutations


----------



## Gwen (9 Novembre 2015)

Alors, j'ai déjà changé la vitre d'un iPad. C'était une première génération, donc je ne prenais pas trop de risque, la tablette était déjà dépassée et si ça ne marchait pas, la perte n'aurait pas été trop grande.

Là où cela devient compliqué, c’est que la vitre est maintenue par des ergots de métal qui cassent lorsque l'on tente de la retirer. Il faut donc bien penser à en acheter par avance (ce que je n'avais pas fait). 

Ensuite, le jeu en vaut la chandelle si ton iPad est de grande capacité. Si c'est un iPad de base, je ne pense pas que ce soit bien rentable vu le risque.

Moi, j'ai toujours une bande de caoutchouc qui dépasse un peu autour de la vitre, je l'ai abîmé en retirant celle qui était cassée. Ce n’est quand même pas une manipulation si simple que ça, car la vitre est grande. C’est bien plus compliqué que sur un iPhone je trouve.

N’hésite pas à regarder les tutoriels de démontage sur iFix it. Tu auras une bonne idée de la complexité de la chose. Et là, tu pourras agir en connaissance de cause.


----------



## cordialjack (9 Novembre 2015)

Merci bien de relater ton expérience.
Cela ne me rassure pas bien car je sais qu'Apple fait en sorte que les démontages et réparations amateurs deviennent fatales.
Un ami qui avait déjà "réparé" des iphones 3GS et 4 (changement de batterie, et d'écran, et même de boutons Home) m'a confié qu'il y renonçait désormais car il avait eu des échecs répétés avec des modèles récents..
N'étant pas si adroit que cela sur de l'électronique, je pense que je vais renoncer et m'adresser à un atelier chinois et réclamer un devis..

Mon iPad 4 Retina est (était?) un 32 Go...
Mais je jugeais depuis quelque temps déjà que ce n'était plus assez suffisant, et que 64 Go serait un minimum...si je devais changer.
Je viens de regarder les prix des iPad Air 2 en 64 Go, c'est minimum plus de 600 € ! Pfft, c'est trop onéreux même si c'est un bijou de technologie , j'ai du mal à suivre...

Le Black Friday arrive (mais des fois Apple ne le célèbre plus..) et il y aura peut-être 0,05% de réduction à espérer ??? sic...


----------



## adixya (9 Novembre 2015)

L'iPad est pourtant un produit Apple plutôt "bon marché" comparé par exemple aux derniers iPhone (on est dans la stratosphère des prix, quasiment mille euros pour un 64 Go en 5,5 pouces 0_o'), le rapport qualité prix est excellent. Je peux comprendre que ce soit un sacré investissement cela dit surtout si ce n'était pas prévu suite à une chute malencontreuse...


----------



## cordialjack (10 Novembre 2015)

En effet, la surenchère des tarifs à chaque nouvelle refonte des gammes me fait de plus en plus m'éloigner d'Apple...qui semble vouloir devenir exclusivement une marque de luxe (l'AppleWatch est un parfait exemple !)

Bon que pensez-vous des "ateliers" du net qui réparent paraît-il les iPad en un temps record et avec des pièces 100% d'origine (?) pour un prix autour de 250 € (écran et vitre +50€ pour le bouton Home) ?
J'ai des doutes sur la qualité  de réparation ...
Les pseudos avis de clientèle satisfaite n'aidant pas 

Merci encore pour vos commentaires qui m'aident assurément à aborder les bonnes attitudes raisonnables pour mon cas de figure ..

Ma fille ne se remet pas d'être celle qui a "cassé" l'iPad qu'elle utilisait tant..
Je l'ai rassurée pourtant ..


----------



## lineakd (10 Novembre 2015)

@cordialjack, si tu changes la vitre par toi même et que ton écran soit touché aussi. Pense à déconnecter la batterie pour mettre hors tension la carte mère de la tablette avant de déconnecter ton écran.
Apple est encore loin d'être une marque de luxe. C'est plus un prêt à porter de marque. 
Je crois que Microsoft ou Samsung prennent le même chemin qu'apple 
Sinon, il existe des tablettes sous Android.


----------



## Gwen (10 Novembre 2015)

Euh, tu lui veux du mal à suggérer des tablettes Androïde. 

Franchement, si je n'avais pas d'autre iPad, je ne suis pas sûr que j'aurais tenté la réparation de celui qui était cassé. Cela m'a prix prêt de 6 mois, car il me manquait pas mal de pièces n'étant pas familier de ce genre de réparation. Mais c’est aussi parce que j'ai traîné et je n'en avais pas vraiment l'utilité (au final, il sert encore).

Je serai toi, je tenterais chez un réparateur chinois si tu peux le faire pour 250€, ça vaut le coup à mon avis. Ton iPad n’est pas encore totalement dépassé et sa capacité est encore correcte.

Ensuite à toi de voir par rapport a ça. Peux être peux tu le vends pour pièce et t'en racheter un plus gros. Ça ne coûte rien d'essayer. Si tu le vends 200 €, ça sera toujours ça de moins pour le nouveau.

As-tu contacté ton assurance pour voir si cela ne passait pas dans tes garanties ?


----------



## cordialjack (10 Novembre 2015)

Alors, pour vous répondre, j'ai également une autre tablette, Androïd, une Samsung Galaxy Note 10.1 GT-N8010 32 Go, acquise 500 € en 2012, qui fonctionne toujours impeccablement. Mais je ne la partage pas car elle m'accompagne partout.

Je viens de regarder la facture de l'iPad cassé: je ne m'en souvenais plus mais je l'avais payé avec une réduction d'env 66 € un Black Friday avec une SmartCase : 592 €..! Le prix total initial était 658 € en 2012 ! Donc en fait le tarif actuel est presque similaire...Je me suis un brin emporté trop vite sur l'augmentation supposée...

Je suis allé jeté un oeil sur sa côte sur Mac2Sell : il vaut encore 230 €...
La réparation totale (écran-vitre-Bouton Home) doit tourner autour de ce tarif globalement..
Cela vaut-il le coup ? (mais un devis est nécessaire car si les impacts sont plus graves et profonds , ce serait inutile de réparer non?)

Je ne me sens pas me risquer à l'abîmer plus en me lançant dans une réparation maison..
En plus, avec vos recommandations, à tous les coups, je vais péter qque chose non visible en apparence et il va finir à la déchetterie..!
J'ai déjà "des amis qui connaissent des amis" qui récoltent ce genre de matos cassé pour en tirer des pièces pour en réparer d'autres et ils m'ont déjà demandé de le leur donner et ne surtout pas le jeter à la poubelle..
Ils m'ont également précisé devant mes inquiétudes "si je le fais réparer chez des Experts Chinois ou autres qu'ils me mettent des pièces non d'origine et peu fiables dans le temps"...qu'il n'y avait pas 36 fournisseurs d'écrans d'iPad et que donc, la provenance des pièces ne peut être qu'identique à l'original...surtout que ce sont exclusivement des fournisseurs Chinois qui bossent pour Apple..

Cela dit, j'ai déjà pu redonner une seconde jeunesse à un MacBookPro de 2009 en lui installant de la Ram et un SSD Samsung de 512 Go et avec l'aide de tutos: tout s'est bien passé et cet ordi fonctionne tjrs super bien sinon mieux !!
Puis, j'ai pu aussi récupérer un TV écran plat Samsung dont la carte T-con déconnait et la faire réparer puis la remonter dedans et il est toujours en bon état de marche depuis ! Un réparateur me disait d'en acheter un nouveau car c'était une panne irréparable et trop chère. Or cela m'a couté "que" 30 € pour faire réparer la carte !!
Donc cet iPad....Pourquoi pas tenter le coup de le réparer seul....Pffft...mais j'hésite quand même...

Quant à l'assurance, je n'y avais pas songé mais je crois que la franchise ferait que ce ne sera pas trop intéressant ..
Mais je vais interroger mon courtier...On verra bien ?

Si je me rends dans un AppleStore ? Qu'est-ce-qu'ils vont me dire ? Plus sous garantie, on peut le réparer pour 500€ ?
Ou on vous déduit une ristourne micro symbolique sur un achat d'un neuf ?
Ou avez-vous songé au refurb ? au reconditionné ?
Et dans la foulée avez-vous constaté combien une AppleWatch vous manque pour avoir l'heure et pianoter sur son micro écran ?
Mais auparavant, venez voir une démo d'un 6S....

Bref, tout cela mérite réflexion pour consoler ma fifille maladroite...

En tous cas, je vous remercie encore pour vos opinions, vos expériences relatées et pour votre écoute !


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@cordialjack, ta fille n'est pas maladroite, c'est quelque chose arrive à tout le monde.
@gwen, non mais il me semble que ce soit un fandroid.


----------



## adixya (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai fait chuter l'ipad de ma mère dix centimètre sur du carrelage, ça a fait des fissures sur la vitre mais pas sur la partie écran. J'en étais malade, je voulais lui en racheter un, il se trouve qu'elle s'en fiche complètement. Alors que ça serait arrivé à mon iPad, j'aurais immédiatement fait changer l'ipad sous apple care +.
Bref, tout ça pour dire que c'est des choses qui arrivent et à énormément de monde, surtout les produits apple en particulier qui sont très fragiles. Et submersibles (j'ai un nombre incalculable de connaissances qui ont fait tomber leur iPhone dans les toilettes à un moment ou un autre).

Concernant les réparations par des tiers, ils vont forcément mettre des pièces non officielles et je pense que c'est beaucoup d'argent pour rien. J'avais fait remplacer l'écran de mon HTC à l'époque, et quelques mois après il devenait jaune, il y avait des lignes qui se sont mises à s'afficher, jusqu'au jour ou il n'a plus fonctionné.
J'avais payé 175 euros la réparation et, bon avec le recul, aujourd'hui je préfère être chez apple et payer apple care +, car pour le même prix (assurance + franchise), je repars avec un téléphone ou une tablette reconditionné(e) identique à l'original à la place d'un téléphone ou d'une tablette qui a été bidouillé et auquel on a accolé des pièces de mauvaise qualité...


----------



## lineakd (11 Novembre 2015)

@adixya, il semble qu'apple s'y mette aussi.


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (11 Novembre 2015)

J'ai fait la réparation pour 80 euros v'chez un réparateur... Moyennement content du resultat, ca a quand même sauver mon iPad Air 128 Go... Le seul bug est que l'iPad détecté maintenant l'aimant de  ma versa cover lorsqu'il est au dos, éteignant l'écran quand la coter est ouverte... Sinon cela fonctionne bien...


----------



## cillab (17 Novembre 2015)

cordialjack a dit:


> En effet, la surenchère des tarifs à chaque nouvelle refonte des gammes me fait de plus en plus m'éloigner d'Apple...qui semble vouloir devenir exclusivement une marque de luxe (l'AppleWatch est un parfait exemple !)
> 
> Bon que pensez-vous des "ateliers" du net qui réparent paraît-il les iPad en un temps record et avec des pièces 100% d'origine (?) pour un prix autour de 250 € (écran et vitre +50€ pour le bouton Home) ?
> J'ai des doutes sur la qualité  de réparation ...
> ...





il y a des réparateurs sérieux,cela existe tu a les devis sur le net   (docteur it .com )


----------



## Deleted member 284611 (22 Novembre 2015)

Après deux mois de réparation, ma vitre se décolle.. Ramener directement au réparateur, je trouve ça scandaleux... Il me reprend l'iPad en garantie mais ça fait une autre immobilisation de plusieurs jours à 30 minutes de chez moi, c'est vraiment pas sérieux..


----------



## boxster31 (29 Décembre 2015)

Sinon, pour 290 euros, tu en as un tout neuf qui vient de Chine. Ça m'est arrivé, deux fois. A ce propos, évites les protections Apple qui ne protègent de rien...


----------



## Rightbiceps (19 Janvier 2016)

Salut cordialjack!
j espere que tu n as pas fait réparer ton ecran par un bricoleur non agréé.
Saches que tu peux demander à Apple un echange standard de ton ipad en apple store sur rdv ou en appelant AppleCare.
voici le lien pour les tarifs: 
https://support.apple.com/kb/index?page=servicefaq&locale=fr_FR&geo=France&product=ipad

enjoy!


----------



## fredmonkey (24 Mai 2017)

bonjour à tous,

Je viens partager mon expérience: j'ai remplacé la vitre d'un iPad 2, dont la vitre avait déjà été changée dans une petite échoppe tout ce qu'il y a de moins officielle.

J'ai acheté la vitre sur le net, 30 euros environ. J'ai décollé  l'ancienne au sèche cheveux, et collé la nouvelle.

Le tactile est ok, il fonctionne bien.

inconvénient: il est très difficile de laisser indemne certaines nappes, très près, voire collées au contour de la vitre. Résultat: la réception wi fi est trèèèèsss faible, et le bouton de mise en veille ne fonctionne plus.

c'est un iPad qu'on utilisait très peu, ayant acheté un iPad air 2 pour le remplacer. Je m'en sers pour la lecture de journaux, mais clairement je ne pourrais plus l'utiliser en tant que tablette principale.

Autre infos: sur cet iPad la vitre et l'écran sont séparés, d'où le bas prix de la vitre.


----------



## Jura39 (26 Mai 2017)

Et ?


----------



## fredmonkey (26 Mai 2017)

Plait-il ?


----------



## Rage68 (3 Juin 2017)

fredmonkey a dit:


> bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens partager mon expérience: j'ai remplacé la vitre d'un iPad 2, dont la vitre avait déjà été changée dans une petite échoppe tout ce qu'il y a de moins officielle.
> 
> ...





Sur tous les appareils le lcd et la vitre tactile sont séparés (ils sont collés ensemble). Changer uniquement la partie tactile est plus compliqué que de la remplacer par un kit lcd+tactile.
Pour les problèmes de boutons tu as du mal rebrancher les nappes! Si elles sont vraiment HS tu peut en commander de nouvelles!
Par contre pour le remplacement de pièces suivant l'appareil et la pièce à changer il y a différents niveaux de difficulté que l'on peu retrouvé par ex sur ifixit. Il vaut mieux dans certains cas le faire faire par un spécialiste (si tu recherche bien certains ne demande pas des prix excessifs) et souvent tu as une garantie sur la réparation. Donc si tu n'est pas sur de toi pour la réparation mieux vaut le faire faire ça évitera d'endommager d'autres pièces lors du démontage et au final que la (les) réparations te coûtent plus cher!!!


----------



## fredmonkey (3 Juin 2017)

Rage68 a dit:


> Sur tous les appareils le lcd et la vitre tactile sont séparés (ils sont collés ensemble). Changer uniquement la partie tactile est plus compliqué que de la remplacer par un kit lcd+tactile.



Pas sur l'iPad 2, ils sont désolidarisés.



Rage68 a dit:


> Pour les problèmes de boutons tu as du mal rebrancher les nappes! Si elles sont vraiment HS tu peut en commander de nouvelles!
> Par contre pour le remplacement de pièces suivant l'appareil et la pièce à changer il y a différents niveaux de difficulté que l'on peu retrouvé par ex sur ifixit. Il vaut mieux dans certains cas le faire faire par un spécialiste (si tu recherche bien certains ne demande pas des prix excessifs) et souvent tu as une garantie sur la réparation. Donc si tu n'est pas sur de toi pour la réparation mieux vaut le faire faire ça évitera d'endommager d'autres pièces lors du démontage et au final que la (les) réparations te coûtent plus cher!!!



on ne se servait plus de cet iPad, donc je me suis "fait" la main dessus.

En vérifiant les prix, j'avais payé la vitre tactile 10€... donc rien à voir avec un tarif en boutique.

Et les nappes abîmées coutent 1€ pièce. J'ai juste la flemme de redécoller la vitre, mais à la prochaine casse je tenterai de les remplacer. Attention chaud devant !! ;-)


----------



## taribowes (21 Octobre 2020)

Salut, je suis nouveau dans le Forum et désolé si le problème soumit ici a déjà fait l'objet d'un débat, j'ai mon ipad 3 (Wifi) qui à mis environ 4 à 6 mois sans être allumé, dernièrement en voulant le démarré rien ne s'affiche, l'écran reste noir, après une longue durée en charge mon ipad 3 ne s'allume toujours pas, même le démarrage forcé ne marche pas, j'ai juste accès au mode DFU, impossible d'entrée en mode récupération, j'ai même essayé de faire la restauration avec itunes( à jour), après ios télécharger impossible d'entrée en mode récupération pour le remettre à zéro. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide à mon problème.


----------



## daffyb (21 Octobre 2020)

Lorsqu'un batterie passe sous un certain seuil de décharge, elle se met en sécurité et il n'est plus possible de la charger. C'est probablement ce qui s'est passé pour ton iPad. Il faut changer la batterie.


----------



## USB09 (26 Octobre 2020)

APPLE ne répare pas l’iPad , 300 balle et il vois file un autre neuf.


----------

